# I got a job!!



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

I finally got a job again after having bad anxiety for 2 years. i got hired on my birthday. Im excited but also a little nervous .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

My condolences  ha ha no really congratulations .


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congatulations! I hope the same will happen to me soon!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Good for you! :banana


----------



## nihilistquestion (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome! Great timing!


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats !


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats Jennifer!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats and good luck.! I always found the first few weeks of a new job are usually tough.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, I haven't talked to you in awhile. I'm glad you're doing better and good luck with the job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## anxietygirl95 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's awesome! I've been trying to look for a job for over two years,but its hard with my anxiety. I wish you the best!


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Woo! Let's dance.

* dances on table* 

*nearly falls off table*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

YAAY good luck! Hopefully the anxiety will slowly decrease after some time there and you will be glad


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

well that's a good birthday present! congrats!! wishing you good luck


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

thanks everyone!


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

that's dope!
congratz


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

This is really nice 
What is your new job?


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Sorrow said:


> This is really nice
> What is your new job?


 i work at a restruant .


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  your news is inspiring to me since I'm looking for paid work myself. Hope all goes well for you ^^


----------



## Mchloe (Jul 23, 2015)

That's amazing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome  You rock!


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

Many congratulations! May the farce be with you.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

So happy for you girl


----------

